# Montana Snow-1st of year



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, it's Wednesday night, and I finally get some rest. Our weather forecasters predicted a slight chance of snow sunday night through Monday afternoon. By 5 a.m. we had 6 inches, and by noon Monday 7-11 inches depending on which part of the valley or surrounding benches you lived. We got in two rounds of plowing by the end of the day Monday, got a light dusting last night, so we had to complete all sidewalks and deicing. Have to love the weather forecasters; on the bright side, we completed a lot of work in three days, tomorrow is cold and clear, so we're heading up to Flathead Lake for Thanksgiving. Be safe everyone and good luck with future snow. It does happen still!!!


----------



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

NOAA calling for 2-4" tonight, 2-4" tomorrow, and up to 26" at higher elevations. We have several accounts that sit 2000' higher than our valley. Can't wait to see how much we're plowing at those accounts tomorrow. Hope a lot of this comes your way. We've seen steady cold temperatures in Missoula, which I haven't seen in ten years!!!!purplebou Time to get some rest.

Greg


----------

